
Does Social Media Make You Dumb? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/12/does-social-media-make-you-dumb/
======
bootload
_"... Does Social Media Make You Dumb? ..."_

It might better inform you especially if the mainstream media ignores issues.
But far too often the articles posted are from mainstream media anyway.
Independent news sources are far and few between so there is a reliance on
_trusted_ writers or chance. So in some way you could argue it doesn't really
inform you any more than traditional media.

Aggregation of good stories, writers may change this. What is driving this
social media? In a word, technology. Traditional Journalism is in the process
of either dying off, morphing & changing into another type of job. A lot of it
to do with the lack of dollars coming from advertising revenue. As
Journalists, bloggers and news sources learn to harness this new technology a
new "status quo" will emerge. The question is will there be any money left for
the traditional Journalist, news gatherer and filterer of news?

------
karzeem
No more than the web can make you dumb. The study was about what social news
users choose to focus on. That's a choice that all web users make, and on
balance, most are probably better informed as a result.

It's also quite possible that social news users get a lot of mainstream news,
but just not at reddit or digg.

